# Biotin and Menstrual cycle...



## Amber_moon (Aug 27, 2007)

Um..... does biotin screw with your cycle???? I'm into my 3rd day of no period... and I'm a little worried. I took a Pregnancy test and its negative so I know its not that, and Im usually VERY regular. 

The only new thing Ive been doing is drinking alot of water and taking biotin and a multi-v. 

So could it be the biotin? 

I just want to know before I get all worried and rush myself to the GYN.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, i would still say go to your gyno,, but with msm i had a period late by 5 days and other symptoms and some ladies have had menstrual symptoms from vitamins...


----------



## Nella (Aug 27, 2007)

_Intersting subject. I was just thinking about this the other day. However, I did come on but, my period was much shorter. Now if anything that was a great side effect. There was very mild cramps and I felt fine._

_Now on the other hand when I was using MSM I had skipped a month and came on but, with very bad cramps and heavy bleeding. I stopped using that it had me worried to death. So, biotin works better for me all around._


----------



## Ms.Joi (Aug 27, 2007)

Amber_moon said:


> Um..... does biotin screw with your cycle???? I'm into my 3rd day of no period... and I'm a little worried. I took a Pregnancy test and its negative so I know its not that, and Im usually VERY regular.
> 
> The only new thing Ive been doing is drinking alot of water and taking biotin and a multi-v.
> 
> ...


 
It did alter mine. I wasn't as heavy and started earlier erplexed. I saw changes with MSM too.


----------



## dillard (Aug 27, 2007)

yup, biotin altered mine. i used to be every 25 days like clockwork. now i'm every 23 days  it's only been 2 months though so i don't know if it will go back to normal or what. it's also shorter, heavier and less painful...


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 27, 2007)

I take Biotin and no, it hasn't effected my menstrual cycle.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 27, 2007)

Biotin altered mine...my cycle comes 4-7 days later than normal.


----------



## Britt (Aug 27, 2007)

_I take Biotin and it doesn't mess with my cycle..._
_I also take MSM, and the only thing I notice is that my breast tenderness has seem to dissappear, and I don't get as much cramps. _

_Still see no difference in my hair or nails from taking these vits though . I will continue to take both until my supply is finished._


----------



## nysister (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been taking Bioton for about 6 weeks now, and MSM for about 3. It seems this is happening to me. (Late period) Any updates to this? Is this happening to any one else of late?


----------



## adw425 (Jun 23, 2009)

I started taking MSM in 2000 and biotin in 2006.  I just started taking MSM and biotin again regularly after a couple years of taking it very sporadically and, although my body has adjusted now, I had PMS for like a month (before and after my cycle) and my cycle came 11 days early.  I credit that to not starting with 1000 milligrams of each daily and working my way up to 5000 milligrams of biotin and 3000 of MSM.  I just jumped back in feet first and my body reacted.


----------

